# Mismatched Checksums for py36-pycparser-2.19



## dougs (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm seeing this error message in my daily periodic reports from three 12.0-RELEASE-p7 amd64 servers:

```
Checking for packages with mismatched checksums:
py36-pycparser-2.19: /usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/pycparser/__pycache__/c_ast.cpython-36.pyc
```

How do I resolve this? It looks like the checksum needs to be redone but I am not sure how. Where are the checksums stored for the OS?

~Doug


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2019)

Try reinstalling the package.


----------



## nerozero (Jan 11, 2020)

Hello guys, I had it third time already, Each time after upgrading system... 
my solution: `portmaster -r py37-pycparser` does solve this issue


----------



## VladiBG (Dec 21, 2020)

Same here after upgrade:


```
Checking for packages with mismatched checksums:
py37-pycparser-2.20: /usr/local/lib/python3.7/site-packages/pycparser/__pycache__/c_ast.cpython-37.pyc
```

Will try to reinstall the port this night.


----------



## Emrion (Dec 21, 2020)

If you trust the package as it is, you can use `pkg check --recompute py37-pycparser-2.20`.

I think it's a recurrent problem with this package. Some parts of its code are autogenerated depending of config files.


----------



## Daniel_R (Jan 7, 2021)

See PR 241952 for some background information.


----------



## nerozero (Jan 8, 2021)

Daniel_R, Thanks for information !!!!


----------

